# Any more freezes?



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

What do you think? Safe to put plumerias in ground in Houston?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Are you a gambler?

Probability of 32 deg vs Date

90% vs Jan 31
80% vs Feb 10
70% vs Feb 17
60% vs Feb 23
50% vs March 1
40% vs Mar 7
30% vs Mar 13

I'm not real familiar with Plumeria, but as I understand it, temps in the low 40's are considered bad....and the odds of having several nights in the low 40's are very high until mid-March.


----------



## fishjunky (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm sure no weather man, but I'm waiting until at least March before pulling mine out of the Ghouse (Dickinson area). While odds of a hard freeze go down each day, frost can do a lot of tip damage. It won't kill the whole plant, but it can burn all the tips. The only treatment is to cut them off so you go into summer with nothing but new growth....probably no blooms until at least late summer...if at all this year

Just MHO

fj


----------



## KRA79 (Feb 14, 2007)

I was thinking about pulling mine out of the garage over the weekend then remembered that high 30s / low 40s really isn't good for them. I plan on waiting a few more weeks.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Yeah, all of you are right. But this springlike weather has me chomping at the bit. Oh well, guess I'll plant tomatoes for now(I always plant on Feb 1st, I,m late this year) Some years I get away with it, and some years I have to cover them up. One year they all froze and I had to replant, but I like being the 1st guy on the block with ripe tomatoes! ps-I've got bell and jalapeno peppers 4' tall from last year that are still producing, only had to cover them once.Hope y'all do well this year!


----------



## fishjunky (Jun 4, 2009)

Just saw on ch 2 weather predicted freeze next week, Mother Nature is such a tease....


----------



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

Freeze for Houston area with some areas getting a hard freeze and slight possibility of freezing precip.

Here's a nice discussion.

http://blog.chron.com/weather/2015/02/arctic-outbreak-next-week-in-texas-its-possible-perhaps-even-likely/#29549101=0


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm planting potatoes & yall are planting tomatoes. Way to early for me. :rotfl:
There calling for 25 next week.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Me too RB!


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*27 up here*

Tuesday night I NEVER plant until Easter NEVER


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Troutman123 said:


> Tuesday night I NEVER plant until Easter NEVER


I'm right next to you. I'll probably wait till then. I have my gardens almost ready. Can't wait.


----------



## jamesvaughan (Apr 29, 2012)

*2014 Freeze*

Last year the march 16th freeze killed all my tomatoes and stunted my peppers . They won't start growing till the ground gets warm enough anyway. I found it to be a waste of time to roll the dice on freezes.Wait till the middle of march. Try an experiment plant some early and some in two weeks then more in two weeks. Then again in two weeks i bet you won't be able to tell who was the earliest. Hot Houses excluded.


----------



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

Looks like we may get another one next week. Cold front in Houston by Sunday with low temps right around 34/35 early part of next week.

Was going to try and get some in the ground this weekend but looks I'll hold off.


----------

